
Warren Buffett’s Billion-Dollar Prize To Predict The Perfect NCAA Bracket - vinchuco
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/21/why-warren-buffetts-billion-dollar-prize-to-predict-the-perfect-ncaa-bracket-matters/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb
======
mrfusion
Where would one submit picks? What are the odds of winning?

~~~
vinchuco
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/quicken-loans/quicken-
loans-b...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/quicken-loans/quicken-loans-
billion-dollar-bracket-challenge-short-form-rules/10152185833560489)

ODDS: Grand Prize – 1:4,294,967,296

~~~
mrfusion
So the expected value of playing is around $.25?

~~~
vinchuco
unless you convince every team to make you win for a cut :)

It's a marketing scheme, I found it interesting

